

Show HN: Code in any language. With Anyone. Anywhere. - gbachik
http://www.thecoderlab.com/

======
alialkhatib
There are a number of other (albeit rudimentary, but equally free)
collaborative coding sites out there. What does this offer that the others
don't? Or is it not about features, but execution instead?

It's also been about 45 minutes since I signed up, and I haven't gotten an
invite yet. I'm not necessarily inclined to believe that you're being hammered
by requests, which suggests someone is just asleep at the wheel. If you're not
really ready for users, by all means wait until that time and _then_ post
here. My impression was that "Show HN" connotes readiness for us to kick the
tires at least a bit.

I'm open to disagreement on that last point, but my understanding was that
unfinished product showings generally evoked ire from users.

------
Paul_Dessert
Nice work. Sure, there are other options available, but I like the simplicity
and ease of use of yours (judging by the video). Don't let the fact that there
are other options available discourage you.

Why are you giving this away for free vs a SaaS model?

------
tmikaeld
The site doesn't really say much, how is this new?

There a are a lot of coding enviroments online with collaboration
capabilities.

